# Best frogs for a paludarium?



## UndergrowthSupplies

Hi guys,
I went to the NESAS show on Sunday and was talking to quite a few people about their dart frogs. I was saying I had a fish tank that i was considering converting to hold frogs and was given a tonne of advice on how to set up for darts. Well I am more of an aquarist than a herpetologist so I now have my mind ticking over about setting up a paludarium. I think if I could keep fish as well as frogs I would be in my element! (at the minute its either keep the fish or get rid and keep frogs instead). I am thinking that terrestrial species wouldn't do as well as arboreal species in a paludarium, but which arboreal species would do best? - in your opinion. I already know what fish I would stock so don't worry about that side 

This will be a long term planning project (no cash yet and possibly a job change and house move in the near future) so I am just researching at the moment. I can't stop my mind reeling with ideas though


----------



## fardilis

Ryelle said:


> Hi guys,
> I went to the NESAS show on Sunday and was talking to quite a few people about their dart frogs. I was saying I had a fish tank that i was considering converting to hold frogs and was given a tonne of advice on how to set up for darts. Well I am more of an aquarist than a herpetologist so I now have my mind ticking over about setting up a paludarium. I think if I could keep fish as well as frogs I would be in my element! (at the minute its either keep the fish or get rid and keep frogs instead). I am thinking that terrestrial species wouldn't do as well as arboreal species in a paludarium, but which arboreal species would do best? - in your opinion. I already know what fish I would stock so don't worry about that side
> 
> This will be a long term planning project (no cash yet and possibly a job change and house move in the near future) so I am just researching at the moment. I can't stop my mind reeling with ideas though


Mainly depends on how the paludarium is setup, not many fish suit with amphibians mixed though. Plenty of amphibs' can be kept in paludariums but I wouldent recomend Dart with deep water (like for fish) though mainly due to any drowning risks. Have you though about Fire bellied toads? They make brilliant starter frogs and are 'similer' to darts (size and colour) but will also cope with deep water, not with fish though: victory:.


----------



## UndergrowthSupplies

I am not really 'in to' fire bellies, if you can understand that haha. I was wanting something that would take to the height and not bother so much with the water side of it. I mostly want the tank for aesthetics - i like real plants, real wood and have always liked the idea of half water, half land, but with something interesting in to look at.


----------



## fardilis

Ryelle said:


> I am not really 'in to' fire bellies, if you can understand that haha. I was wanting something that would take to the height and not bother so much with the water side of it. I mostly want the tank for aesthetics - i like real plants, real wood and have always liked the idea of half water, half land, but with something interesting in to look at.


Have you thought of some Mantella species if you wanted an area of shallow water?


----------



## frogman955

Hi, I have a strong feeling that I had a chat with you about converting your tank.
There is no reason that it can`t be done but you have to make sure that there is easy access OUT of the water in the event a frog were to fall in.
Although dart frogs don`t swim, they can if they have to, well they sort of splash about on the surface and get around so to speak.
Leucs would be a good bet as they are as happy climbing as they are living on the ground.
They are also prone to diving into the water for the hell of it.
I have a pool in my large tank for my Leucs and they are always in there.
I know of a keeper in Ullapool who has made a gorgeous viv with exactly what you want and his frogs are doing well in there the last I heard, but his tank is larger than what I think your one is.
I can`t remember if he posted pics anywhere but i`ll have a look and if I find them i`ll post them here.
He did send me some a while back but I don`t think I have them now.

Mike


----------



## UndergrowthSupplies

Hi, yes i'm sure i spoke to you! My tank is around 35 US gallons i think. WHen i spoke to you i was talking about stripping the tank down completely and just setting up for terrestrial frogs (darts etc.). But i'm not sure now. My boyfriend still isn't convinced, my mother on the other hand is  hah!
Any chance you could post or link to a pic of your pool set up? If you can find your friends pics too that would be brilliant


----------



## frogman955

Hi Ryelle
I was at the table near the door and remember chatting with you.
My Leuc tank is a wee bit larger than your one (130 gallons) so you`ll have to take that into account when looking at the photo`s.
But you can see it on this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/783750-just-stu.html
The pool in my tank is 2ft x about 10 inches and is just over an inch deep, so not deep enough for fish.
But if you read that thread I found tadpoles in there which the parents had carried to the water.
I have searched and Paul hasn`t posted any photo`s.
The ones which I originally saw have I think been removed from his online photo album as they are no longer on there.


Mike


----------



## Theloderma

I've always thought that reed frogs (_Hyperolius_ or _Heterixalus_) would be perfect with this type of set-up, although I have never got around to trying it out. Many of these species live above water, among reeds and marginal plants, in the wild. _Hyperolius mitchelli_ / _puncticulatus_ and other species that lay their eggs above the water would probably breed regularly.

Good luck with it - it's an interesting project. Let us know how you get on.

Chris

PS I wouldn't recommend fire-bellied toads - too large, too boisterous and their skin contains toxins that would build up in the water.


----------



## UndergrowthSupplies

I thought that true about the fire bellied toads. 
I bought an exo-terra almost a year ago with the intention of getting some small reed frogs - like the type to grow a max of 2.5cm's. But funding and circumstances haven't allowed for it yet.
So in reality, i have two mini-tall exo terra's and a 35 gallon tank. oh god. lots to think of :hmm:


----------



## frogman955

For now Ryelle it might be easier to stick to a dart frog only viv and then once you have some experience with them and you still want fish too, then mix them.
It might just be asking too much of yourself for now to attempt mixing the 2 species.

Mike


----------



## Lew

just an idea but you could posibly have some mesh or something just under the water line so that the darts or whatever species you choose doesn't have deep water in which they could access. The design would take a lot of thought and i can imagine it being a pain to clean the water but it could work....


----------

